# Arizona Dendrobate Ranch Open House



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Hello AZDR customers! We would like to invite you to an Open House Event at Arizona Dendrobate Ranch! 

When: Saturday, March 12th
Where: At our home (please email: [email protected] for directions)
Time: Stop by anytime between 1pm and 5pm
Phone: 480-775-4856

We will have a large selection of plants, frogs, and feeder insects available for sale. We will also have a good selection of used aquariums for sale. 

We look forward to seeing you soon! 

If you are not on our AZDR mailing list and you live in Arizona, you can be added by emailing [email protected] and request to be added to our in-state mailing list. 

Thanks
Amanda Sihler


----------



## serenityrideshop (May 8, 2011)

Rumor is there is going to be another open house soon!


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Are they still breeding and selling frogs?


----------



## serenityrideshop (May 8, 2011)

Yes they are, lots of breeding right now too. I have gotten all my frogs from them. 


http://www.facebook.com/arizonadendrobateranch


----------



## serenityrideshop (May 8, 2011)

October 16th open house! Just got the email today. See you all there.


----------



## serenityrideshop (May 8, 2011)

AriZona Dendrobate Ranch

Open House

Date: Sunday, October 16th

Time: Stop by anytime between 12pm and 4pm

Where: email for directions

Phone: 480-775-4856

We would like to invite you to an AZDR Open House at our home in Mesa. We only open our home up a few times a year, so don't miss this rare treat to see our own personal set ups inside our house as well as our newly remodeled frog room! There will be door prizes and some specials throughout the day. We will have for sale a huge selection of dart frogs bred by us, a large assortment of tropical plants; just in from Black Jungle, fruity fly culturing supplies, fruit flies, other feeder insects and lots of other goodies. Drinks and snacks will be served as well! We hope to see you. 


Thanks
Amanda & Greg Sihler

AZDR.com - Arizona Dendrobate Ranch - Quality Dart Frog Breeders & Terrarium Supplies

[email protected]


----------



## serenityrideshop (May 8, 2011)

Tons of cool plants from Black Jungle, lots of frogs and all the supplies you need! Amanda and Greg also set up some Exo Terra's for sale!


----------



## Shaggy2061 (May 26, 2013)

Is local Pickup allowed!!!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Shaggy2061 said:


> Is local Pickup allowed!!!


No one has looked at this thread in 3yrs.
I would check with them through their website.


----------

